# 15 to 20 gallon stocking help - already chose the fish, just need the numbers!



## Seren (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi! My friend wants to get a fish tank. He's kept fish before, but he's not sure how many to put in a 15 or 20 gallon tank - preferably 15, but if that's impossible, a 20 would be okay. Dimensions would be helpful too, but not necessary! I'm willing to research more.

This is what he's interested in:
Platies
Guppies
Mollies
Loaches
Bumblebee Catfish
Shrimp
Nirite Snail

We know the catfish might be semi-aggressive, but aren't sure if any of these fish might get along with it. We're pretty sure platies, guppies, and mollies could peacefully coexist, possibly alongside shrimp. Whichever loach is best for a 15 or 20 gallon tank is best.

What are some good combinations for one of these tanks? After some research I'm thinking (for a 15 gallon):
2 platies, 3 guppies, 1 nirite snail or 2 shrimp
3 guppies, 1 mollies, 1 shrimp or 1 nirite snail
3 loaches, 2 guppies, 3 shrimp or 1 nirite snails
1 bumblebee catfish, 2 mollies or 3 guppies, 1 nirite snail

Is there a way to have molies, guppies, and platies all at once? I'm not that experienced with anything other than bettas though, so any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Put your numbers into aqadvisor.com and it will give you a good estimate. It's a little leanient on the numbers so you can go up to 100% stocked and a little over and it will be just fine.


----------



## Seren (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you! We'll definitely try that.

I'd still like a second opinion, though, if anyone is available!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Mollies should ideally be in a 30 gallon tank since they get up to 5 inches. I wouldn't go with the Bumblebee catfish as you mentioned, they're pretty aggressive and territorial. 

Stocking can be:
10 male guppies
1-3 male Platies
10-20 Shrimp
2 Nerites (once you establish enough biofilm and algae to feed it)

I suggest to sticking to males unless you want breeding fish all the time and end up with an overstocked tank.

Platies and Mollies also poop a TON, guppies poop a lot as well but not as much as the former.


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

AQadvisor is pretty poor in terms of estimation

molly need at least a 30 gallon tank

be aware that platy, guppies, and molly are all from the family poeciliidae and are able to inter breed

If you are going the loach route you will need a sand substrate so you don't damage their barbels

The bumblebee cats are too aggressive


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for reiterating most of what I already said nympxzie.


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

My bad.


----------



## Seren (Sep 4, 2014)

@lilnaugrim

Thank you very much! We'll definitely be getting all males and leaving out the mollies. We might adapt what you have there a bit, but it's a very good starting point.

@nympxzie

Thank you, also! We'll make sure to research everything very, very carefully, and thank you for the information on the sand bottom! Didn't know that. Same for the inter-breeding!

---

So, my friend is thinking (after lots of research and debating, plus the info given), possibly: 

4 black khuli loaches (there will be plenty of horizontal space for them, since estimates seem to range from 10 to 30 gallons)
2 platies
3 guppies
10 ghost shrimp
1 nirite snail

Would this be appropriate? We'd be using the Aquaclear 30 for the 15 gallon, so the filter should be nice and strong. If it's pushing the bioload, though, I'd like to know - we can always add more fish if things are going well, but it's much harder to deal with an overcrowded aquarium.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Get at least 6 black kuhli loaches. They need to be in bigger group to feel more secure.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1 to manami on the loaches.

Yeah, that's fine if you adapt it. Stocking lists aren't strict when we give them, just ideas to go off of is all 

You may need to go with 3 platies since the lesser male will get picked on all the time. They do form hierarchies so make sure you watch that. Using lots of life or silk plants will help mitigate between them at least.


----------



## Seren (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you! Adding 2 loaches and 1 platy woudn't push it over the bio-load? It says so on aquadvisor, and even bringing down the shrimp to 5 doesn't help much...

Do I need to shuffle some things around or take out everything but the platy, guppies, and loaches?


----------

